

Ask HN: Yaibe.com  - yaibe

Hi HN. I'm a culinary school student interested in creating a marketplace of sorts for food outside of traditional eating establishments.<p>This includes people selling food out of their homes, serving dishes in warehouses after hours, and the like.<p>I understand this is legally a gray area but, from what I understand, so was Airbnb's model.<p>My idea of the MVP is a marketplace where amateur chefs and adventurous foodies find each other and transact.<p>I figured the first step was to create a launch page and garner interest in the top foodie cities. So I'm focusing on that right now.<p>How would you get this off the ground?
======
ArekDymalski
I'd say: very quickly build an visually attractive, convincing mockup filled
with example data (photos etc.). Someone recently posted here such one (it was
something what looked like Pinterest but for reviews/recommendations). Then
check if ppl are even trying to interact with it, explore etc.

